# 55 center frame thing.



## MonopolyBag (Jan 11, 2008)

I have a 55 gallon standard long size, center brace has melted due to another reptile keeper placing light there. Can this be used as a fish tank any more, or will it be too weak?


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

From what I have seen, tanks made for reptiles have thinner glass than tanks made for fish. I once purchased a used reptile tank, intending to clean it up and use it as an aquarium, but the glass was just too thin. Of course the smell was a problem too, but the glass was the main problem. I ended up just reselling it for a $10 profit.


----------



## sskruzr (Jan 11, 2008)

If it was originally a fish tank, you have 3 options, fill it up as is and hope the center support doesn't give out, or replace the frame, which is easy, finding one is a little harder, and 3, take a piece of 1/4" glass say 3" wide and the wide of the tank and silicode it under the center brace. To find a replacement brace, you really need to know the brand of tank. Then hopefully the lfs can order you one, if not check some of the on-line shops.


----------



## joshjv (Oct 6, 2004)

There is another thread on the same topic:
http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/...quarium-projects/4363-removing-tank-trim.html

The general consensus is that the center braces and the plastic trim is all decorative, and does not provide structural integrity to the tank..

-Josh


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

joshjv said:


> There is another thread on the same topic:
> http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/...quarium-projects/4363-removing-tank-trim.html
> 
> The general consensus is that the center braces and the plastic trim is all decorative, and does not provide structural integrity to the tank..
> ...


Most of those braces are really supports for the "lid" on the tank - especially when the tank comes with a pair of strip lights, one on each end.


----------



## MonopolyBag (Jan 11, 2008)

OK this was a 55 gallon standard long size fish tank originally. All glass aquarium brand. The black support just melted.

BTW what is lfs?


Thanks, so I think what you are saying is it should be fine as an aquarium without the support?


----------



## MonopolyBag (Jan 11, 2008)

It is 1/4" thick glass.


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

LFS = local fish store. I still suspect that the center "brace" was there to support lights and/or "lids".


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

One easy way to find out if your brace is there for glass support or light support is to fill the tank with water and stick a straight edge (yardstick, piece of wood, etc) across the front of the tank. Once filled you will see if the front glass bows any in the middle. A little bow is to be expected but common sense should let you know what is too much "bowing" of the glass. It is mainly a comfort thing I guess. I wouldn't be comfortable with more than say 1/4" to 3/8" of bow in the center of the glass for use anywhere other than my basement. Those plastic tops do actually provide some support on taller tanks.


----------



## MonopolyBag (Jan 11, 2008)

O yes... good idea. Thanks.


----------



## kodiak (Jul 15, 2006)

Here ia a link to Glasscages, where you could buy a new frame for $10 + shipping.

http://www.glasscages.com/?sAction=ViewCat&lCatID=43


----------



## Hammer71 (Jan 17, 2008)

No offense to anyone but the center frame is VERY IMPORTANT. Older tanks where made without these but had thicker glass. The center frame holds both sides of the tank together. If it is broken the glass will bow and eventually break and will start leaking. You can use a 2x4 at the exact width of the tank and screw 2 smaller 2x4's into the end which are vertical compared to the one the width of the tank. It is does not look the greatest but works. Replacing the plastic frame is a pain, trust me I breed discus, angels and show guppies, I have tried this you more than likely crack the glass. Frames are like $10.00, but if you have 2x4 scraps and screws lying around why waste money. Any questions let me know.


----------



## MonopolyBag (Jan 11, 2008)

Waste money for looks, but yes, ok thanks I will probably get it replaced If I decide to make it an aquarium.


----------

